# MOD GRF 1-29 + Ipamorelin = These Questions



## FTRK (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi there,

First post here on UK Muscle.

So, my first pep cycle was strictly IGF-1 DES. I was pinning 40mcg post workout for about 4 weeks and finished the 5th week at 60mcg post workout. This was about 5 months ago. At this point in time, I really believe that I am starting to see some of the maturation of the hyperplasia caused by the DES, which I think is really cool considering these gains are permanent.

For my next pep cycle I am going to go with a MOD GRF 1-29 and Ipam combo as I like the theory of enhancing my body's natural HGH production as opposed to injecting synthetic IGF-1...

My questions for the vets are: Have you had any negative effects from this particular combo? Approx how long did you run it for? The two effects that come to mind are 1) decreased insulin sensitivity and glucose intolerance and 2) elevated progesterone levels leading to gyno. I've always seemed to carry excess BF on my pecs and do in fact have naturally puffy nipples. I swear they may even be puffier since the DES cycle, possibly do to various glands (male mammary gland included) experiencing growth with high levels of IGF-1.

Also, I currently eat a paleo-ish diet. Would you recommend a very low carbohydrate diet like this with a peptide cycle? Or do you recommend the added carbohydrates for replenishment, recovery and fullness?

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

FTRK said:


> Hi there,
> 
> First post here on UK Muscle.
> 
> ...


I'm on Mod GRF + Ipamorelin (Tom's) for over a year now. This combo works as a catalyst, so the "negative effects" would mostly be attributed to those of HGH and I get exactly one that's noticeable - bloat. It's a little annoying especially when cutting. Bloat is obviously amplified by carbs, so I suppose lowering carbs would work better in this case. Also, I don't think there's such a thing as a "peptide cycle", you can use this stuff indefinitely, so I would call it "maintenance".


----------



## GermanShark94 (Jan 24, 2015)

Ipam is a 3rd generation peptide. Unlike ghrp2\6 it doesnt case gyno or the hunger spike. The only sides you may experience are like already said above hgh related. Little bloat which you Can controll of You watch you carbs and maybe some numbness tingeling in your fingers/hand. And you don't have to cycle peptides, the only reasons stopping you will be monetary ones ;D.


----------



## gio.gee (Dec 3, 2014)

I tried the same combo then switched to Ipam and CJC Dac for the last 2 months no bloat no water retention.

I prefer the CJC with Dac I've put on a little size whilst still looking quite lean. 2mg a week split over 5 days and 3x day Ipam

If you didn't have to have a break of the CJC I would recommend that over the MOD GRF,


----------



## FTRK (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Good point about it being called maintenance as opposed to a cycle ha... Makes sense. So, I guess I should be fine if I primarily eat low carb. I actually read a very interesting article on how to help influence higher HGH release by utilizing an insulin spike before bed so maybe i'll save my carb intake for before bed an hour or so before my last pin. Anyone else care to chime in about any other possible sides with long term use?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I wouldn't be so religious about the carbs and learn your body first. I get zero bloating. You may be the same!


----------

